

The end of Moore's law has already happened? - PKeeble
http://www.krazykoding.com/2010/12/are-we-at-end-of-moores-law-already.html

======
edge17
_It looks like we are approaching the end of Moore's law. Heat is making it
impossible to add additional transistors into CPUs and GPUs and the end result
is that today’s computer technology is about as fast as silicon transistors
can go. Future gains are going to have to be based on architecture changes in
the hardware to be more efficient and software algorithm improvements. That's
not going to bring gains at the same pace we've seen in the past._

I'll put my money on the creativity and imagination of the engineers that
build this stuff, the business men behind it that demand it, and the marketers
that will convince you it's not true.

If Moore's Law hadn't taken hold so prominently, it's possible that the level
of aggressiveness the industry took towards shrinking chips would not have
been 2x every 18 months. Most people inside the industry will tell you it's
more of a self-fulfilling prophecy

People also never seem to realize that Gordon Moore made his prediction with
only four datapoints... He's clearly a brilliant man, but that's usually
hardly enough data to claim anything :)

original graph on page 3 -

ftp://download.intel.com/museum/Moores_Law/Articles-
Press_Releases/Gordon_Moore_1965_Article.pdf

------
zdw
Seems like this article needs references.

AMD and Intel are both working on building out more cores, and building in new
instruction sets (AVX, etc.) that allow for vector FP. That said, we're not
seeing the single core clockspeed increase like in the late 90's.

On the other hand, the chip shrink is getting us stuff like Flash SSDs and
very nice power reductions so those 4-8 core chips will go in new 10-hour
laptops...

------
Shorel
Moore law is only that the price of a given set of transistors will diminish
over time.

Nowhere in the original definition it says that all of those transistors have
to be in the same processor.

